
Show HN: The first mobile web-based HTML editor that doesn't suck - EGreg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTpOkSmg2KY
======
detaro
So where can I try it out?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

